# Kann ich EIN Logitech Maus + Tastatur-Set mit 2 Unifying-Sticks an zwei verschiedenen PCs nutzen? Und welche wireless Maus + Tastatur ist gut?



## Herbboy (13. April 2011)

Da ich meinen PC in Zukunft öfter auch mal am LCD-TV anschließen will und dabei dann auf dem Sofa sitze, wollte ich evlt. von kabelgebundenen Eingabegeräten wegkommen und was kabelloses nehmen. Doch welche wireless Maus ist da halbwegs spieletauglich UND nicht so teuer, also lieber 30-40€ statt 60€ oder mehr?

Ich muss dazu sagen: auch wenn ich Shooter wie zB Black Ops online spiele und da gar nicht mal so schlecht bin  , bin ich keiner von der Sorte, der einen nennenswerten Unterschied zwischen einer 20€ oder 80€ Maus erkennt. Die Ergonomie ist anders, ansonsten hab ich bisher noch nie eine Maus als "schlechter" oder "besser" empfunden, sofern sie einen Mindest-dpi-Wert hat, damit man nicht nen halben Meter PLatz braucht, um mit dem Cursor 1x über den Bildschirm zu fahren  Bei Keyboards ist es ähnlich.

Gibt es denn überhaupt bei Mäusen um die ich sag mal 30-50€ wirklich noch das Problem einer echten Verzögerung wegen Funk, oder ist das eher so eine "urban legend", dass wireless immer auch schlechter sein muss?


Ich dachte dabei an eine Tastatur und Maus von Logitech, denn da gibt es ja die Unifying-Empfänger. D.h. wenn ich schon ne Tastatur mit diesem Emfpänger hab und dann eine Maus dazunehme, die auch Unifying hat, dann brauch ich deren Empfänger nicht, sondern kann die Maus einfach an dem der Tastatur mit"anmelden". Vlt eine M505 - ich hab für mein Notebook eine M310, die reicht mir da zum Zocken schon aus, hat aber leider keinen Unifying-Empfänger.

Meine Frage dazu wäre aber auch: kann ich den nicht-benötigten Empfänger der Maus denn auch zB an mein Notebook anstecken und dann, wenn ich den PC nicht nutze, Maus + Tastatur am Notebook benutzen? Also: ein Empfänger ist am PC angesteckt, einer am Notebook, und Maus+Tastatur kann ich an beiden benutzen? Oder muss ich dazu immer erst irgendwas in der Software umstellen bzw. an/abmelden oder so?


----------



## dj*viper (13. April 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Meine Frage dazu wäre aber auch: kann ich den nicht-benötigten Empfänger der Maus denn auch zB an mein Notebook anstecken und dann, wenn ich den PC nicht nutze, Maus + Tastatur am Notebook benutzen? Also: ein Empfänger ist am PC angesteckt, einer am Notebook, und Maus+Tastatur kann ich an beiden benutzen? Oder muss ich dazu immer erst irgendwas in der Software umstellen bzw. an/abmelden oder so?


 
soweit ich weiss, kannst du maus+tastatur an 2 verschiedenen empfängern benutzten, allerdings muss eines der beiden empfänger inaktiv sein (pc aus oder aus dem usb-port rausnehmen). kann aber auch sein, daß die geräte sich nur an einem empfänder anmelden, daß als erstes aktiv wird. auf beiden empfängern gleichzeitig aktiv geht auf jeden fall nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (13. April 2011)

Gleichzeitig brauch ich nicht, die Frage ist eher, ob ich ggf. umständlich ab/ummelden muss. Wenn ja, dann würde ich mich nämlich auch nach Tastatur-sets umsehen und darauf verzichten, einen zweiten Empfangsstick am Notebook zu benutzen.


----------



## pcpilot (10. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe mir genau dieselbe Frage gestellt und mir das K360 Keyboard sowie die "Performance Mouse MX" gekauft. Ein Empfänger war für einen PC und einer für mein Notebook gedacht. Wie es scheint funktioniert es aber leider nicht wie geplant. Standardmäßig läuft der Empfänger nur mit dem dabei gelieferten Gerät, mit der Software von Logitech funktionieren dann auch weitere Geräte. Das Problem ist, die ID (des Empfängers) scheint auf den Geräten gespeichert zu werden und nicht die Geräte-IDs auf dem Empfänger. Das heißt, wenn ich den Empfänger wechsle (und beide zuvor konfiguriert funktionierten) muss ich die Software wieder neu ausführen damit die Geräte funktionieren (was an einem Desktop PC ohne Maus und Tastatur schwierig ist!), tatsächlich funktioniert vorher weder Maus, noch Tastatur, da beide auf die ID des anderen Empfängers eingestellt sind.

Meine Hoffnung war, dass die Empfänger sich die Geräte merken, dann wäre es auch kein Problem gewesen beide im Einsetz zu haben. Um deine Frage also zu beantworten: wie es scheint ist es nicht möglich, ich werde aber weiter nach einer Lösung suchen, zumal ich das Vorgängermodell der Maus bereits besaß und mir die neue nur für den unifying Empfänger gekauft habe...


----------



## torfi666 (14. Dezember 2011)

Also ich kann dir nur davon abraten, so eine Logitech Kombo zum Spielen zu benutzen.
Ich hatte hier für 3 Monate die Logitech K350 Tastatur mit einer  Anywhere MX Maus im Einsatz und wurde ziemlich enttäuscht. Zu Beginn  hatte ich den USB-Empfänger direkt am PC eingesteckt. Da reagierte die  Maus nicht mehr, wenn ich mehr als zwei Tasten auf der Tastatur  gleichzeitig drückte.
Also reduzierte ich mittels einer USB-Verlängerung den Abstand zwischen  Maus/Tastatur und Empfänger auf ca. 20cm. Da ist das Verhalten nicht  mehr gar so extrem aber gerade Shooter sind immer noch problematisch,  wenn man mehrere Tasten gleichzeitig betätigt.
Mittlerweile habe ich beide Geräte in die Bucht geworfen und bin zu kabelgebundenen Geräten zurückgekehrt. (Sidewinder X6 + Spawn)


----------

